# Hot Ditch Trout Tournament



## D_Hood87 (Apr 15, 2009)

there is a tournament in the ditch hosted by Top Rack and when i called in they said it is open to yakers same entry fee of $50..the tournament is on the 15th and lines in at 7am with weigh in starting at 3pm and last angler in line by 4pm.

has anyone else herd of this tournament or thinking of entering??

D_Hood87


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

yep' it's a big deal. there should be be a lot of yaks out there.:fishing:


----------



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

Sounds like fun... here check it out

http://www.icwspeckledtroutshootout.com/


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

Yeah... sounds like fun. hope the weather holds. long range forcast is calling for temps in the low 20's in the morning, partly cloudy skies and sw wind at6mph high of 40 during the day and rain late afternoon and night.

Have fun if you go and tight lines


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Have to wait and see what Mother Nature has in store for us! Anything about late entry? How late can you enter? I need to wait till the day before, so I know the weather will be co-operating. Only because, yesterday I went to "wet a line or two" and FROZE MY TUSH OFF!".


----------



## RAYTOGS (May 8, 2010)

I'M NOT PAYING THAT KIND OF $$$ TO FISH IN THAT MESS OF BOATS. I CAN BUY ALOT OF TACKLE FOR THAT.


----------



## saltrunner (Dec 28, 2010)

I agree too much money when the boaters have the advantage dealing with the weather. More than a good chance the conditions would be a no go for kayakers.


----------



## RAYTOGS (May 8, 2010)

$50 PER BOAT = ? ANGLERS

$50 PER KAYAK =1 ANGLER

KINDA DOESNT ADD UP TO ME


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Not to mention with the large amount of motor boats that create not only wakes but noise how good do you think the fishing is going to be from a yak ??!!


----------



## map120277 (Jul 17, 2008)

RAYTOGS said:


> $50 PER BOAT = ? ANGLERS
> 
> $50 PER KAYAK =1 ANGLER
> 
> KINDA DOESNT ADD UP TO ME


ENTRY:
EARLY ENTRY: By Dec. 31st $35 Boat (One Angler)
ENTRY: After Dec. 31st $50 Boat (One Angler)
ADDITIONAL ANGLERS: By Dec. 31st $35 Each - After $50, (Max 4 Anglers Per Boat)
AWARDS: Based on 3 Fish Aggregate (Total Combined Weight)
CATCH & RELEASED FISH: (Optional) will be WEIGHED on the dock, 
Measured, Tagged, Released & APPRECIATED


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

RAYTOGS said:


> $50 PER BOAT = ? ANGLERS
> 
> $50 PER KAYAK =1 ANGLER
> 
> KINDA DOESNT ADD UP TO ME


 ENTRY: After Dec. 31st $50 Boat (One Angler)

ADDITIONAL ANGLERS: By Dec. 31st $35 Each - After $50, (Max 4 Anglers Per Boat)

looks to me like 4 anglers max to a boat would run $200

still looks like alot of money to be cold !!!!


----------



## RAYTOGS (May 8, 2010)

SORRY MY BAD


----------



## saltrunner (Dec 28, 2010)

I hope the high cost will keep the number of anglers low. Such a small fishery during the wintertime can't support but so much pressure. I doubt the survival rate of catch and release will be but so high.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

RAYTOGS said:


> $50 PER BOAT = ? ANGLERS
> 
> $50 PER KAYAK =1 ANGLER
> 
> KINDA DOESNT ADD UP TO ME


ditto! good point!


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Just kinda curious....I saw about the "early" entry fee, then I saw the fee for after....12/31/10.....goes up $15 per angler. The question I have is, why haven't we/I haven't seen anything about this tourney until 1/08/11 ? That means all people viewing NOW would be getting in late. What's the payouts?
I think there should be two diff catergories....boats/yaks....that way they (the sponsor) would see a better turn out. JMO

Have fun fishing from yer yaks guys/gals!


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*fish*

I say fish it....six or seven pounds should win it......per fish that is....I hope is is 33 degrees and raining sideways.


----------



## saltrunner (Dec 28, 2010)

Brian from Top Rack has been posting about it on TKAA and encouraging yakkers to sign up early.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

If he has been posting on TKAA, then why isn't there seperate divisions....boats and yaks.....hmm?


----------



## D_Hood87 (Apr 15, 2009)

pay outs are as follows 

1st $1500
2nd $500
3rd $300

and i think they also said there was a BIG FISH buy in at $50 with 100% payout

and yeah i know its alot of $$ thats why im rethinking it myself but there will only be 3 fish per boat/yak weighed in...i dont know maybe ill just go up there and watch the weigh-in at 3

and VMRC wants to live release as many as possible and any fish we wish to take home must be cleaned there and the rest is to be left with the VMRC for scientific research
so bring your best fillet knife

D_Hood


----------



## saltrunner (Dec 28, 2010)

Let me correct myself. Just checked at TKAA and the poster hasn't been identifying himself as Brian from Top Rack. I read too many forums to keep it all straight. Anyways it has been up there since November. I suspect turnout by kayakers this year will influence any changes for next. Should be fun wake surfing as the boat crowd powers its way to and from the marina. Looks like the temps will be up.


----------



## Top Rack Marina (Sep 28, 2010)

saltrunner said:


> Let me correct myself. Just checked at TKAA and the poster hasn't been identifying himself as Brian from Top Rack. I read too many forums to keep it all straight. Anyways it has been up there since November. I suspect turnout by kayakers this year will influence any changes for next. Should be fun wake surfing as the boat crowd powers its way to and from the marina. Looks like the temps will be up.


Thanks for the clarification! I am open to a YAK only event. When do you want to do it?
Brian


----------



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

Sooner the better, you can count me in...I think I'll start prefishing for it starting tomorrow.


----------



## D_Hood87 (Apr 15, 2009)

Brian,

You set the date im in!!!!

D_Hood87


----------

